# tildes en los diptongos que se pronuncian con hiato



## Guillermogustavo

En Argentina se hace hiato en muchos diptongos.
*Fi-an*za
*Cli-en*te
*Bi-ó*logo
*Gui-ón*
En*vi-ar*
*Ri-en*do (y todos los verbos teminados en _eír_)
*Hu-i*mos (y todos los verbos teminados en _uir_)
y muchos términos más que no recuerdo.

Tengo entendido que la RAE recomienda colocar tilde para señalar el hiato, en aquéllos países en los que se acostumbra pronunciarlo de esa manera.

¿Debo escribir fi*á*nza, cli*é*nte, envi*á*r, ri*é*ndo, h*uí*mos, etc.?

¿Alguien conoce bien esta regla potestativa, o podría decirme dónde puedo encontrarla?


----------



## elmg

Hola Guillermogustavo

No te comprendo sinceramente, humildemente me parece que tu pregunta está mal planteada. Yo también soy argentina y para mí: 

Fian-za
Clien-te
Bió-lo-go
En-viar
Hu-i-mos

Creo que aclarando eso cambia el problema. 

Yo no estoy muy clara con esto de los diptongos y los hiatos (lo que no impide que efectivamente pueda separar en sílabas y acentuar correctamente las palabras) pero me parece que aclarando lo anterior la regla permanece intacta para 

Gui-ón --> si mal no recuerdo la regla reza que sí se acentua la vocal fuerte la sílaba se rompe. 

Supongo que con Biólogo es distinto por el prefijo bio, ¿será?

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Guillermogustavo said:


> En Argentina se hace hiato en muchos diptongos.
> *Fi-an*za
> *Cli-en*te
> *Bi-ó*logo
> *Gui-ón*
> En*vi-ar*
> *Ri-en*do (y todos los verbos teminados en _eír_)
> *Hu-i*mos (y todos los verbos teminados en _uir_)
> y muchos términos más que no recuerdo.
> 
> Tengo entendido que la RAE recomienda colocar tilde para señalar el hiato, en aquéllos países en los que se acostumbra pronunciarlo de esa manera.
> 
> ¿Debo escribir fi*á*nza, cli*é*nte, envi*á*r, ri*é*ndo, h*uí*mos, etc.? NO
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce bien esta regla potestativa, o podría decirme dónde puedo encontrarla?


Puedes encontrar las reglas aquí.


----------



## gonzalox237

Lo más probable es que en la misma RAE lo puedas encontrar. Ahora teniendo en cuenta que eres de Argentina, tengo entendido que en muchas palabras usan la tildación para mostrar el hiato. Pero hay algunas palabras como las que pusiste como ejemplo que  no son tan aceptables a la vista. Pues comúnmente (lo digo por lo que vi ) en Argentina se suprimen las terminaciones para poder tildar la palabra.

*enviá -lo  : *En este caso ya no sería un hiato sino un diptongo, pues para que sea un hiato las dos vocales deben ser fuertes, y aquí "*i*" sigue teniendo un sonido débil. Por ende sería un diptonto. Sólo que se suprime la *"r"*.

*envíalo :  *En este caso sí existe hiato, la tildación lo demuestra.

Y bueno hay muchos otros casos, pero de todas maneras, trata de buscar la info en la página de la RAE.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:



> *Guillermogustavo *wrote:
> En Argentina se hace hiato en muchos diptongos.
> *Fi-an*za
> *Cli-en*te
> *Bi-ó*logo
> *Gui-ón*
> En*vi-ar*
> *Ri-en*do (y todos los verbos teminados en _eír_)
> *Hu-i*mos (y todos los verbos teminados en _uir_)


Yo no soy de Buenos Aires, pero sí de Argentina. Las únicas de la lista que pronuncio con hiato son *guión* (con ésta la RAE da changüí y se puede escribir de dos maneras) y *huímos* (ésta está mal escrita, porque según la normativa no se acentúa, independientemente de cómo se pronuncie).

*envialo *(vos) sin hiato y sin acento (grave terminada en vocal).
*envíalo* (tú) hiato, esdrújula, acentuada.


----------



## gonzalox237

Claro, aunque en Argentina, la pronunciación por lo menos a mi parecer daría lugar a otro tipo de escritura y tildación, cosa que creo se viene haciendo. ¿O estoy equivocado?


----------



## Lexinauta

> Claro, aunque en Argentina, la pronunciación por lo menos a mi parecer daría lugar a otro tipo de escritura y tildación, cosa que creo se viene haciendo. ¿O estoy equivocado?


Lo que se viene haciendo es escribir cada vez peor. Esa falta de corrección es lo que te hace interpretar, equivocadamente, que responda a algún tipo de criterio.

En cuanto al tema del hilo, pretender demostrar la existencia o no de un hiato en la pronunciación excede la función de la lengua. 
Para mí es tan descabellado como escribir separando las sílabas. (En este caso, ya no harían falta las tildes. )


----------



## elmg

Bocha said:


> Las únicas de la lista que pronuncio con hiato son *guión* (con ésta la RAE da changüí y se puede escribir como se pronuncia) y *huímos* (ésta está mal escrita, porque según la normativa no se acentúa, independientemente de cómo se pronuncie).


 

Hola Bocha... Seré ignorante pero... ¿cómo se _*pronuncia*_ algo con hiato? No comprendo a que hacen referencia. 

Saludos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Antes que nada, gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Intentaré ser más claro.

La idea que a mí me había quedado de la escuela primaria (años 60), era que las palabras que mencioné como ejemplo se silabeaban así: fian-za, clien-te, bió-lo-go, guión, en-viar, rien-do, hui-mos. 
Que yo recuerde, las única tildes que deshacían diptongos eran las que se colocaban sobre vocales débiles, en pares *débil-fuerte* o *fuerte-débil* (ía, íe, ío, úa, úe, úo, aí, eí, oí, aú, eú, oú). 

Hace poco, encontré nuevas (al menos para mí) reglas de acentuación ortográfica, para ciertas palabras en las que la gente hace hiato al pronunciarlas (cosa que, encima, varía de país a país).

Según estas reglas, la palábra _jesuítico_ es pentasilábica: je-su-í-ti-co (puesto que la tilde en la *i*, rompe el diptongo *ui*). 
Lo mismo para _benjuí_ (trisilabica, según tal regla).

Por la misma razón, según esta regla, _huir_ es bisilábica y debe escribirse *huír*.
_Construimos_ es tetrasilábica y debe escribirse *construímos*.

Yo me dije: ¿_muérdago_ pasa a ser tetrasilábica? ¿_Avión_ se pronuncia a-vi-ón?

¿Y qué pasa con los verbos esdrújulos con pronombre enclítico (_cuídate_)?

Encima, como al parecer esta regla es potestativa, la tilde va o no va, según cómo se pronuncie la palabra en cada región (o según uno detecte, o no, un hiato).

Como ven, estoy hecho un lío. Ya no sé cómo acentuar...

*elmg*:
Decí _diente_. Y ahora decí _cliente_. ¿Las pronunciaste igual? ¿No hiciste hiato en _cli-ente_?
Decí _caviar_. Y ahora decir _enviar_. ¿No hiciste hiato en _envi-ar_?
A eso me refiero.


----------



## elmg

Guillermogustavo said:


> *elmg*:
> Decí _diente_. Y ahora decí _cliente_. ¿Las pronunciaste igual? ¿No hiciste hiato en _cli-ente_?
> Decí _caviar_. Y ahora decir _enviar_. ¿No hiciste hiato en _envi-ar_?


 
No...    Este foro va a lograr que deje de entender el castellano... el abismo entre los usos y las reglas no aporta para nada a esclarecer. 
Además mi acento ya está mezclado con el chileno, no sé si habló como argentina 

En todo caso la única diferencia que hallo es que la e de cliente se "alarga" un mínimo. ¿A eso te referís?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

elmg:

Yo percibo claramente un hiato en _cli-ente _o en _envi-ar_. 
Lo mismo (por seguir con ejemplos) en _fi-ambre_, _fi-anza_, y muchas más.

Respecto al tema en general, voy a darme el gusto de dar mi opinión personal, que no tiene por qué ser compartida por nadie.

Hay un académico que dijo que lo fundamental para preservar la unidad del idioma es la unidad ortográfica. Es muy cierto.

Es decir (ahora sigo yo), las palabras deben tener una sola manera de escribirse. 
El problema de la RAE es que el castellano tiene reglas de ortografía-pronunciación estrictas. Si se pronuncia distinto, esa diferencia debe reflejarse, necesariamente, en la escritura.
Una vez que la RAE legitima las pronunciaciones con hiato, comienza todo este lío de proponer diferentes tildaciones (valga el término) según la pronunciación en cada región. 
Y así se pierde la unidad ortográfica.

En mi parecer, la RAE debería establecer una única manera de escribirse cada palabra. Y las pronunciaciones con hiato son sólo pronunciaciones regionales, no avaladas por la RAE (a lo sumo, toleradas como regionalismos). 
La pronunciación siempre ha sido, es y será muy volátil. Por ello la RAE debería preocuparse por fijar bien la ortografía.

Es decir, _guion_ y _huir_ son monosílabos. Y como tales, se escriben sin tilde. Y si algunos la pronuncian con hiato, bien, es un error (o una característica regional).

Los hispanoamericanos pronunciamos la _*c*_ y la _*z*_ como _*s*_. ¿Qué va a proponer la RAE? ¿Que en estas regiones se escriba _*s*orro_, o _*s*eleste_?
Los argentinos, cada vez más (sobre todo los jóvenes), pronunciamos la _*y*_ consonántica, y la _*ll, *_como _*sh*_ inglesa. ¿Qué va a proponer la RAE? ¿Que escribamos "Sha no shueve"?

Una vez más más, gracias a todos por sus posts. 
Veré si consigo aprenderme estas reglas de acentuación para palabras con hiato. 
(O si, una vez más, mando a la RAE a pasear, y lo escribo como me parece a mí...)


----------



## litelchau

Volviendo a la pregunta inicial.

La RAE lo que hace es constatar que hay palabras que se silabean de dos maneras distintas en diferentes países o regiones (guion/gui-on, truhan/tru-han, fian-za/fi-an-za, clien-te/cli-en-te) y permitir que se tilden según el corte silábico elegido.
De ahí _guion/guión _o_ truhan/truhán._

Pero las demás palabras que propone Guillermogustavo no se acentuarían en ninguno de los casos:
   -  _fianza, cliente, fiambre_, _riendo, huimos_  son llanas terminada sen vocal, da igual que sean bisílabas o trisílabas.
   - _ jesuítico _o_ biólogo_ se tildan porque son esdrújulas, da igual cuántas sílabas tengan.


----------



## Garafia

guillermogustavo said:


> en argentina se hace hiato en muchos diptongos.
> *fi-an*za
> *cli-en*te
> *bi-ó*logo
> *gui-ón*
> en*vi-ar*
> *ri-en*do (y todos los verbos teminados en _eír_)
> *hu-i*mos (y todos los verbos teminados en _uir_)
> y muchos términos más que no recuerdo.
> 
> Tengo entendido que la rae recomienda colocar tilde para señalar el hiato, en aquéllos países en los que se acostumbra pronunciarlo de esa manera.
> 
> ¿debo escribir fi*á*nza, cli*é*nte, envi*á*r, ri*é*ndo, h*uí*mos, etc.?
> 
> ¿alguien conoce bien esta regla potestativa, o podría decirme dónde puedo encontrarla?




sÓlo llevan tilde los hiatos si lo indican las reglas de acentuaciÓn. Por ejemplo, en los casos que has puesto, sÓlo la llevarÍan guiÓn (aguda acabada en n)  y biÓlogo(porque es esdrÚjula y todas se acentÚan). 
En los hiatos formados por vocal abierta (a, e, o) + vocal cerrada (i, u) o viceversa, se pone tilde en la cerrada aunque no lo pidan las reglas de acentuaciÓn: Ma-rÍ-a.
Las palabras fi-an-za, cli-en-te, en-vi-ar, ri-en-do no llevan tilde porque no siguen las reglas de acentuaciÓn.
Hu-i-mos no lleva tilde, sin embargo hu-Í sÍ la lleva, (aguda acabada en vocal)
hay un ligro de ortografÍa de uso del espaÑol actual  de la editorial sm, que utilizo muy para mis alumnos extranjeros de espaÑol que puede ayudarte un monton.el autor es leonardo gÓmez torrego. Espero que te haya ayudado


----------



## Peterdg

Que yo sepa, la diferencia entre un diptongo o un hiato nunca se hace por medio de una tilde.

Hace un tiempo, sí lo hacían con palabras monosilábicas (rió, frió <--> dio, vio) pero desde la reforma de 1994 (creo), esta distinción ya no se hace por medio de tildar los hiatos. Así que ahora se escribe: "rio, frio, dio y vio", hiato o no. 

Ahora, que yo sepa, la tilde sólo se emplea para indicar el acento prosódico o para distinguir ciertas palabras según su función (sé, se; te, té; cuándo, cuando ...)


----------



## Södertjej

Guillermogustavo said:


> ¿Debo escribir fi*á*nza, cli*é*nte, envi*á*r, ri*é*ndo, h*uí*mos, etc.?


Evidentemente no. Fianza, cliente, riendo y huimos son palabras llanas acabadas en vocal. Si se considera diptongo, al ir el acento en la vocal abierta sigue la misma norma. No se acentúan. Tampoco se usa tilde para romper el diptongo, pues en español se acentúa para marcar que se rompe el hiato en las vocales cerradas. A efectos de acentuación queda claro que se considera diptongo si el acento va en la vocal abierta.

Enviar: hiato o no, aguda acabada en r y con acento en la vocal abierta. Sin tilde. 

La RAE deja claro qué criterios seguir en la entrada de acento del DPD. En los apartados 2.1  y 2.2


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Gracias por seguir participando.

Estuve leyendo el link que me dejó Peterdg. No creo poder aprender todas esas reglas para hiatos...

Otra cosa. Cuando preguntaba si _fianza, cliente, fiambre_, _riendo,_ debían acentuarse, lo hacía un poco para mostrar lo complicado de introducir reglas de acentuación para los hiatos.
Porque ahora, con las nuevas reglas, tenemos dos juegos de palabras con hiato. Aquéllas en las que el hiato está expresado ortográficamente (guión, huír, etc.), y aquéllas en las que no (fianza, cliente, etc.).

En cuánto a _jesuítico_, está claro que, en principio, se tilda por ser esdrújula. Sin embargo, en una gramática que tengo, se dice que la tilde rompe el diptóngo: je-su-í-ti-co.
Lo mismo para la palabra aguda _benjuí_ (ben-ju-í).

Es decir: si se utilizan tildes para expresar hiatos en aquellas palabras que ya de por sí llevan tilde, ¿cómo saber si la tilde está por otra razón, o para expresar un hiato?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estos asuntos de prosodia (me refiero especialmente a jesuítico y benjuí) son cosas que los que escribimos versos con medida nos encontramos todos los días (que escribimos). Depende mucho del oído musical, del sentido del ritmo, de las necesidades métricas, del idiolecto de tu zona. En fin que no es posible pronunciarse con claridad.
En la lengua oral cotidiana depende mucho del idiolecto familiar o local. Podrás oír je-su-í-ti-co o je-suí-ti-co, ben-ju-í o ben-juí.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

¿No sería mejor que la RAE definiera una única manera de escribir cada palabra, al margen de cualquier pronunciación regional, generacional, personal, etc...?
¿Para qué hacer las cosas tan complicadas?  Las reglas potestativas sólo siembran confusión (al menos en mí).
Hay textos que afirman que huímos, construímos, etc... llevan tilde. Creo que estas palabras primero no se tildaban (por ejemplo, cuando yo hacía la primaria), después sí, y ahora depende de cada uno.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Garafia:


> hay un ligro de ortografÍa de uso del espaÑol actual de la editorial sm, que utilizo muy para mis alumnos extranjeros de espaÑol que puede ayudarte un monton.el autor es leonardo gÓmez torrego. Espero que te haya ayudado


Gracias por el dato.

Södertjej:
Gracias por el link.


----------



## Peterdg

Guillermogustavo said:


> ¿No sería mejor que la RAE definiera una única manera de escribir cada palabra, al margen de cualquier pronunciación regional, generacional, personal, etc...?
> ¿Para qué hacer las cosas tan complicadas? Las reglas potestativas sólo siembran confusión (al menos en mí).
> Hay textos que afirman que huímos, construímos, etc... llevan tilde. Creo que estas palabras primero no se tildaban (por ejemplo, cuando yo hacía la primaria), después sí, y ahora depende de cada uno.


Pués, en mi opinión, no llevan tilde. (V. también la aportación de Södertjej)

Como ya dije anteriormente, hiato o no, no influye el uso de la tilde.

Las reglas que aprendimos (en Bélgica ) son:


Vocales fuertes (abiertas): a,e,o
Vocales débiles (cerradas): u,i

Combinación de dos vocales fuertes se considera como 2 sílabas para la acentuación
Combinación de una vocal fuerte y una vocal débil se considera como una sílaba para la acentuación: el acento prosódico cae en le vocal fuerte: si no, hay que tildar la vocal débil
Combinación de dos vocales débiles: se considera como una sílaba que tiene el acento prosódico en la última de las dos vocales. Si el acento prosódico cae en la primera, hay que tildarla.


----------



## elmg

Guillermogustavo said:


> Los *argentinos*, cada vez más (sobre todo los jóvenes), pronunciamos la _*y*_ consonántica, y la _*ll, *_como _*sh*_ inglesa. ¿Qué va a proponer la RAE? ¿Que escribamos "Sha no shueve"?


 

Hola. Ya me perdí en esta discusión, creo que excede a mis conocimientos. Sólo quiero aclarar que los "argentinos" no pronunciamos así, sino sólo los bonarense y, parcialmente, la gente de la Patagonia.
El resto del país sigue pronunciando la y y la ll de forma "normal" (a falta de una mejor palabra). 

Aquí (en Chile) ahí un programa de TV que se llamá "Santiago no es Chile", vale para el caso: "Buenos Aires no es Argentina". 

Saludos.


----------



## gonzalox237

Bueno con todas estas explicaciones vemos que por lo menos en lo que a escritura refiere, la RAE aún tiene mucho que estudiar, para mantener una escritura estándar, como leo posts arriba.


----------



## Södertjej

Guillermogustavo said:


> ¿No sería mejor que la RAE definiera una única manera de escribir cada palabra, al margen de cualquier pronunciación regional, generacional, personal, etc...?
> ¿Para qué hacer las cosas tan complicadas?


Con toda sinceridad, no sé de que hablas. 

El castellano es uno de los idioma más sencillos de escribir por su proximidad gráfica con la fonética. Las normas de acentuación son clarísimas, la complicación de la que hablas no sé cuál es. Un estudiante medio sabe acentuar sin mayores problemas a los doce años y tus ejemplos del mensaje original tienen una respuesta inequívoca sobre dónde acentuar con las normas de la RAE así que no sé a qué te refieres con que la RAE defina una única manera de escribir cada palabra al margen de cualquier pronunciación regional o personal (¿personal? ¿acaso hay una ortografía personal?). Las palabras no se escriben en unos sitios de una forma y en otros de otra.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Peterdg:

¡Ajá!
Las reglas que has puesto son las que yo conocía, las que aprendí en la escuela.
Pero ahora han aparecido estas reglas nuevas, potestativas, de acentuación ortográfica en el caso de diptongos con hiato. Que me han inmerso en un mar de confusión...

Una observación: 


> Combinación de dos vocales débiles: se considera como una sílaba que tiene el acento prosódico en la última de las dos vocales. Si el acento prosódico cae en la primera, hay que tildarla.


 
No conozco palabras en las que el acento (prosódico u ortográfico) recaiga en la primera de dos vocales débiles. No se me ocurren palabras con la combinación *íu* o *úi.*


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Södertjej:



> Las palabras no se escriben en unos sitios de una forma y en otros de otra.


 
Pues claro que sí. No sólo de sitio en sitio, sino también de *época en época* (ironía).

_Guion _(monosílabo) se escribe _guión _(bisílabo) en países o regiones donde se pronuncian con hiato. Lo mismo _rio_ (monosílabo) y _rió_ (bisílabo).
_Huir_ (monosílabo) se escribe _huír_ (bisílabo) en los países en donde se pronuncia con hiato. Lo mismo _huimos_ (bisílabo) y _huímos_ (trisílabo), etc... Y esto vale para todos los verbos terminados en _uir_.

La RAE ha estado fluctuando en los últimos años, respecto de las reglas de acentuación ortográfica para los diptongos en los que se suele hacer hiato en algunas regiones.

A eso me refiero cuando digo que lo mejor sería ignorar el hiato, y definir una única manera de tildar cada palabra, la misma en toda la extensión del castellano.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

elmg:



> El resto del país sigue pronunciando la y y la ll de forma "normal" (a falta de una mejor palabra).


 
Es verdad. Incluso, hay regiones de Argentina donde se pronuncian la _*y*_ y la _*ll *_como en España y mayor parte de Hispanoamérica; algo así como: "Ia no iueve". 

(De todos modos, en defensa de mi prestigio y buen nombre , aclaro que yo, gracias a Dios, no adolezco de "sheísmo". No digo :"Sha no shueve".
Pronuncio la _*y*_ y la _*ll*_ como tradicionalmente se han pronunciado en el castellano rioplatense: como_* j*_ inglesa. ¡Ejem!)


----------



## Peterdg

Guillermogustavo said:


> Una observación:
> 
> 
> No conozco palabras en las que el acento (prosódico u ortográfico) recaiga en la primera de dos vocales débiles. No se me ocurren palabras con la combinación *íu* o *úi.*


 

Ahora que lo dices, yo tampoco. Nunca me había dado cuenta.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Como para agregar algo más.

Se me ocurre una sugerencia a la RAE (!!!):

Si estamos determinados a expresar por escrito el hiato, ¿no sería mejor utilizar diéresis en lugar de tildes?
En poesía se usa la diéresis para romper un diptongo, y de ese modo convertir un verso heptasílabo en octosílabo, o un decasílabo en endecasílabo.

Por ejemplo, Serrat lo usa en su tema "Poema de amor" para ganar una sílaba, y encajar la letra en la melodía. 
_...Mi manant*ï*al_ (mi ma-nan-ti-al).

Así, _huimos,_ con hiato, se escribiría _h*ü*imos._
_Rio,_ con hiato, se escribiría _r*ï*o_ (el uso de diéresis impediría la confusión con _río_). 
_Cliente_ (que en Argentina se pronuncia con hiato), se escribiría _cl*ï*ente_.

De ese modo, no habría confusión con tildes utilizadas por otras razones.
Por ejemplo, _biólogo_, así escrita, sería esdrújula trisilábica (sin hiato). 
Y se escribiría _b*ï*ólogo_ (esdrújula tetrasilábica) en, por ejemplo, Argentina.

Tampoco habría mayor confusión con la utilización tradicional de la diéresis. Ya que hay pocos hiatos en las combinaciones _güe_ y _güi_. (Por ejemplo, en Argentina se hace hiato en _argüir_, lo que supone una falla en mi propuesta...)
Pero para el 99% de las palabras, funcionaría muy bien.
_Agüero _y_ pingüino_ seguirían siendo, claramente, trisílabos graves.

Digo, como para hacer una sugerencia, je...
Aunque mi propuesta primera sigue siendo que ignoremos los hiatos, y listo.

Una vez más, gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En poesía se usa la diéresis gráfica para marcar los hiatos por necesidades métricas. Es una tradición que se remonta a la época cásica de la literatura española.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

XiaoRoel:


> En poesía se usa la diéresis gráfica para marcar los hiatos por necesidades métricas. Es una tradición que se remonta a la época cásica de la literatura española.


 
Claro, a eso me refería. Se usa mucho en la poesía clásica, donde la métrica es estricta.
¿Por qué no usarla para los hiatos de los que estamos hablando? Y dejamos en paz las tildes, que ya tienen bastante trabajo con sus funciones tradicionales.

De todos modos, aclaro que éste sería mi plan B.
Mi plan A sigue siendo que escribamos a despecho de los hiatos.


----------



## Södertjej

Guillermogustavo said:


> _Guion _(monosílabo) se escribe _guión _(bisílabo) en países o regiones donde se pronuncian con hiato. Lo mismo _rio_ (monosílabo) y _rió_ (bisílabo).


No sé donde viene esa regla. En la entrada del tilde del DPD cuyo enlace puse ante no encuentro nada de esto que dices tú y en la entrada del diccionario no vienen reconocidas esas grafías.

El DPD sí dice claramente

*2.1.* *Diptongos*
*2.1.1. *_Diptongos ortográficos._ *A efectos de acentuación gráfica, se consideran diptongos las secuencias vocálicas siguientes*:
*a) * Vocal abierta + vocal cerrada o, en orden inverso, vocal cerrada + vocal abierta, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica: _am_ái_s, p_ei_ne, alcal_oi_de, apl_au_so, _Eu_genio, estad_ou_nidense; s_ua_ve, h_ue_vo, contin_uo_, conf_ia_do, v_ie_nto, canc_ió_n._
*b) * Dos vocales cerradas distintas: _h_ui_da, c_iu_dad, jes_uí_tico, veint_iú_n, d_iu_rno, v_iu_do._

Lo resaltado por mí en azul es el criterio actual y opino que es claro y unificado. Luego que cada uno pronuncie la palabra como sea la costumbre en su país, región, pueblo, barrio o escalera. 

Y el DPD sigue con los apartados que mencioné antes donde tampoco dice nada de esto que afirmas.

De todas formas en los ejemplos de tu mensaje original (fi*á*nza, cli*é*nte, envi*á*r, ri*é*ndo, h*uí*mos) aunque existiera tal norma, estas grafías que propones serían contrarias a las normas básicas existentes (llana finalizada en vocal /n/s no lleva tilde etc.). Así que no sé qué cambio propugnas.

Lo de la diéresis tiene sentido en la poesía, por algo existe desde hace siglos, pero si la gente ya se columpia con las tildes, como para que se pongan a ver si hay hiato o no para poner una diéresis.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Södertjej:

Intentaré explicarme bien.



> pero si la gente ya se columpia con las tildes, como para que se pongan a ver si hay hiato o no para poner una diéresis.


Estoy de acuerdo. Por ello dije que era sólo mi plan B.
Mi plan A es que ignoremos los hiatos. 
Pero *si la RAE insiste en que lo hiatos deben ser tenidos en cuenta, y expresados mediante signos ortográficos*, entonces, como mal menor, prefiero la diéresis a la tilde.

En cuanto a las reglas que tú pones, son las reglas *generales* de acentuación prosódica y ortográfica. Después comienzan las excepciones.
Busca en algún dicionario y encontrarás _guion _(monosílabo que de acuerdo a las reglas generales no debería llevar tilde) escrito _gui*ó*n_. _Hui_ escrito _hu*í*_. Y así siguiendo. Todo esto por el tema de los hiatos.

Por supuesto que _cliente, fianza_, etc., no deberían llevar tilde, por ser palabras llanas terminadas en vocal. 
Lo que yo digo es que *si la RAE se empeña en que hay que expresar gráficamente los hiatos, y establece reglas potestativas*, puesto que en Argentina se pronuncian con hiato (cli-en-te, fi-an-za), lo coherente, *dada la postura de la RAE*, sería acentuarlos ortográficamente, al menos en este país.

Muestro estos casos para evidenciar lo mal formuladas que están, en mi opinión, las reglas de la RAE en materia de tildación en el caso de hiatos.

Si quieres, échale un vistazo a este thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1672886

Espero haber sido un poco más claro .


----------



## Södertjej

Guillermogustavo said:


> Mi plan A es que ignoremos los hiatos.
> Pero *si la RAE insiste en que lo hiatos deben ser tenidos en cuenta, y expresados mediante signos ortográficos*,


Pues si la RAE insiste en que han de ser tenidos en cuenta, la norma es clara. Además dicen claramente esto, para que no haya dudas (antes puse el enlace, copio ahora parte del texto):



> *2.2.* *Hiatos**2.2.1.* _Hiatos ortográficos._ *A efectos de acentuación gráfica, se consideran hiatos las combinaciones vocálicas siguientes:*
> *a) * Dos vocales iguales:_ afrik_áa_ns, alb_a_h_a_ca, pos_ee_r, d_e_h_e_sa, ch_ii_ta, micr_oo_ndas, d_uu_nviro._
> *b) * Dos vocales abiertas: _anch_oa, a_h_o_go, t_ea_tro, _aé_r_eo, eó_lico, hér_oe.
> *c) * Vocal cerrada tónica + vocal abierta átona o, en orden inverso, vocal abierta átona + vocal cerrada tónica: _alegr_ía,_ acent_úa,_ insin_úe,_ enfr_íe, _r_ío, _b_ú_h_o;_ r_aí_z, b_aú_l, trans_eú_nte, r_eí_r, _oí_r._


Si tú quieres ir por libre, tú mismo, eso no quiere decir que haya un problema que precise de una solución, puesto que ya hay una norma clara a la que atenerse.



Guillermogustavo said:


> entonces, como mal menor, prefiero la diéresis a la tilde.


La ortografía es una convención, no un ejercicio de creatividad sin freno. La norma ofrece las pautas que hay que seguir para todos los casos y en todos los sitios. No veo males ni mayores ni menores. 



Guillermogustavo said:


> En cuanto a las reglas que tú pones, son las reglas *generales* de acentuación prosódica y ortográfica. Después comienzan las excepciones.


No veo que con las normas de esa entrada del DPD haya mucho hueco para "excepciones".



Guillermogustavo said:


> Busca en algún dicionario y encontrarás _guion _(monosílabo que de acuerdo a las reglas generales no debería llevar tilde) escrito _gui*ó*n_. _Hui_ escrito _hu*í*_. Y así siguiendo. Todo esto por el tema de los hiatos.


No sé a qué te refieres con "algún diccionario". El María Moliner y el DRAE no traen ni guion ni huí. 

Si hace años se escribían así, no es relevante. Antes de nacer la mayoría de nosotros se acentuaba fé. Ya no. 



Guillermogustavo said:


> Por supuesto que _cliente, fianza_, etc., no deberían llevar tilde, por ser palabras llanas terminadas en vocal.


En ese caso no entiendo por qué las pones como ejemplo para ilustrar esa falta de criterios claros sobre cómo acentuar.




Guillermogustavo said:


> Lo que yo digo es que *si la RAE se empeña en que hay que expresar gráficamente los hiatos, y establece reglas potestativas*, puesto que en Argentina se pronuncian con hiato (cli-en-te, fi-an-za), lo coherente, *dada la postura de la RAE*, sería acentuarlos ortográficamente, al menos en este país.


Si fueras tan amable de aportar algún enlace o texto donde la RAE se empeñe en que hay que expresar los hiatos y que establece reglas potestativas, a lo mejor te entendería.

Los textos que yo he aportado son de la RAE y no dicen eso.



Guillermogustavo said:


> Muestro estos casos para evidenciar lo mal formuladas que están, en mi opinión, las reglas de la RAE en materia de tildación en el caso de hiatos.


Pues yo las veo clarísimas.

Este enlace te lleva al formulario de consultas de la RAE. Si les transmites tus dudas, ten la certeza de que te contestarán. Y si quieres hacerles ver lo mal que han formulado las reglas, no te quepa duda de que tomarán notas de tus sugerencias.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Södertjej:

Hola. Es una lástima que no podamos hablar esto en persona, porque es un tema algo complicado.

Del PDP:

*guion1* o *guión*. ‘Escrito que sirve de guía’ y ‘signo ortográfico’. La doble grafía, con o sin tilde, responde a las dos formas posibles de articular esta palabra: con diptongo (_guion _[gión]), caso en que es monosílaba y debe escribirse sin tilde; o con hiato (_guión_ [gi - ón]), caso en que es bisílaba y se tilda por ser aguda acabada en _-n._ La articulación con diptongo es la normal en amplias zonas de Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana; por el contrario, en otros países americanos, como la Argentina, el Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, esta palabra se articula con hiato y resulta, pues, bisílaba. Debido a esta doble articulación, y con el objetivo de preservar la unidad ortográfica, en la última edición de la _Ortografía_ académica (1999) se establece que toda combinación de vocal cerrada átona y abierta tónica se considere diptongo a efectos de acentuación gráfica. Por ello, en _guion_ y otras palabras en la misma situación, como _ion,_ _muon, pion,_ _prion, Ruan, Sion_ y _truhan,_ se da preferencia a la grafía sin tilde, aunque se permite que aquellos hablantes que pronuncien estas voces en dos sílabas puedan seguir tildándolas. 


Lo destacado en rojo es lo que yo encuentro cuestionable. Las normas ortográficas son o no son. 
Si en Hispanoamérica pronunciamos la z como s, no me gustaría que se aceptara escribir _sorro_.

Tengo una edición de 1981 del Pequeño Larousse Ilustrado. En la parte Lengua, figura _huir_ (sin tilde). Pero a continuación, como conjugación, figuran _huí_ y _huímos_ (con tildes, o sea, haciendo hiato). En ningún lugar se aclara que sea una regla potestativa.

Tú me dirás que el P.L.I. no es ni el DRAE ni el PDP, y que encima es una edición vieja.
Bien, no todo el mundo consulta el DRAE o el PDP, y menos la última edición. No sé si a ti te gusta estar al tanto de las últimas normas de la RAE. Para mí es tedioso tener que controlar los cambios de normas, a menos que se justifiquen. 
Las reglas de acentuación eran sencillas, hasta que aparecieron estas reglas sobre los hiatos, que poco aportan.
Tú dices: 





> es el criterio actual y opino que es claro y unificado. Luego que cada uno pronuncie la palabra como sea la costumbre en su país, región, pueblo, barrio o escalera.


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. *Precisamente por ello*, no es necesario establecer reglas o cláusulas de excepción o tolerancia para los países que pronuncien con hiato. Sólo crean confusión.
Desde que la RAE comenzó con ello, mucha gente se pregunta si se escribe _guion _o _guión_, _huimos_ o _huímos_, etc...

(No sé si has leído el link que te había puesto. Fue lo que me sugirió este thread, al comprobar que no era yo el único que encuentra estas normas demasiado complicadas).

Un abrazo.


----------



## gonzalox237

Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice GuillermoGustavo, pues si se supone que lo la RAE hace, es tratar de unificar y reglar el idioma, lo que a mí me parece con todas esas normas y  cambios de nombres de algunos términos; es que en vez de lograr uniformizar el idioma, hace que este evolucione de una manera muy irregular. Pues bajo tantas acepciones, tienen "reglado" el idioma.


A opinión personal me parece un elefante blanco.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

gonzalox237:
Gracias por el apoyo. Al menos somos dos...

Södertjej:
Para no desviarnos de la cuestión central, intentaré explicarlo más sencillamente. Voy a dejar de lado algunas discrepancias puntuales, que harían este post interminable.

En Buenos Aires, donde vivo, la gente hace (hacemos) hiatos en muchos diptongos.
*ia*: fi-anza, cri-ar.
*ie*: cli-ente, ri-eron.
*io*: gui-on, bi-ólogo.
*iu*: di-urno.
*ua*: du-al.
*ui*: constru-ir, hu-imos.

No he encontrado, pensando, hiatos en las combinaciones *ue* y *uo*. Pero tal vez los haya.
Si la RAE establece normas para expresar por escrito los hiatos en *io* (guión), y en *ui *(huímos), debe hacerlo también para los demás casos. La regla sólo es completa si contempla todos los posibles hiatos. Que yo sepa, la RAE no lo ha hecho.

Por otro lado, el problema de las reglas potestativas es que terminan sembrando confusión. Como ocurre con las nuevas reglas (potestativas) de tildación de palabras como _sólo_, o de los pronombres demostrativos (_éste, aquél_).

Lo que digo, es que si la RAE comsidera una mejora del idioma establecer reglas potestativas de tildación para los hiatos, deberá hacerlo con todos los posibles hiatos.
Y, además, solucionar el problema de aquellas palabras con hiato, que ya de por sí llevan tilde (como _biólogo_).

Pero aclaro, una vez más, que para mí la mejor solución es dejar todo como estaba. Y si la gente hace hiatos, bien, es una manera regional de hablar. La ortografía irá por otro lado.

Bueno, no sé si así está mas claro.


----------



## Södertjej

Entiendo que si la RAE ha aceptado esas opciones regionales habrá sido a instancias de la Academia del país de turno donde se dé esa pronunciación. Así que habrá que pedirles cuentas a ellos por sus ocurrencias.

Las normas del DPD dicen claramente "a efectos de acentuación ortográfica se considera diptongo...", lo cual deja claro que en el lenguaje oral la pronunciación puede ser en hiato. Así que queda claro cómo acentuar. Si se ha dado una opción alternativa a quien pronuncia de otra forma, personalmente no veo en qué me afecta, yo sigo las normas básicas y tan ricamente, con ellas se cubren todos los supuestos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sodertjej:
A ver si acordamos.

Tú escribes _huir, hui, guion_ (mosílabos, sin tilde), _huimos_ (bisílabo, sin tilde).
Así es como yo las he escrito siempre, hasta que aparecieron estas nuevas normas de tildación de hiatos. Uno las encuentra en diversos diccionarios, y termina confundido.

No sé si los diccionarios que traen normas para la tildación de hiatos, son ediciones para Hispanoamérica. Y no sé qué tanto aval tienen estas normas por parte de la RAE.

De todos modos, hemos coincidido en algo. Escribamos y tildemos sin hiatos. Y la pronunciación... en fin, es la pronunciación...

Lamentablemente, sé que cuando escriba _guion_, todos mis compatriotas me dirán que va con tilde,y tendré que iniciar una larguísima explicación sobre las reglas potestativas de tildación de hiatos....


----------



## Södertjej

Guillermogustavo said:


> ... hasta que aparecieron estas nuevas normas de tildación de hiatos. Uno las encuentra en diversos diccionarios, y termina confundido....
> 
> No sé si los diccionarios que traen normas para la tildación de hiatos, son ediciones para Hispanoamérica. Y no sé qué tanto aval tienen estas normas por parte de la RAE.


De nuevo no te entiendo. ¿No decías que era la RAE quien admite esas normas? Ahora dices que no sabes si la RAE las avala. ¿Dónde aparecieron esas nuevas normas que mencionas? ¿Por parte de quién? ¿Acaso cualquiera puede aparecer con una serie de nuevas reglas cuando y donde quiera independientemente de que la RAE lo avale o no?

No sé qué prestigio tendrán esos diccionarios de los que hablas ahora. La máxima autoridad es la RAE, sus normas son claras. Fuera de las normas ortográficas de la RAE no tengo nada que opinar.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sodertjej:

No he dicho que no sé si la RAE las avala. Que las avala es obvio.
Lo que he dicho es que no sé qué tanto aval les da la RAE. Porque hay muchos grados de dar aval a algo. La RAE está manejando un delgado equilibrio con las Academias de Hispanoamérica. 

Tal vez no hayas leído mi cita del DPD, unos post más arriba. 
Pues bien, el DPD se encuentra allí mismo, en el sitio de la RAE.
Hasta donde sé, ningún diccionario, por su cuenta, inventa reglas. Las toma de alguna fuente con autoridad en la materia, por ejemplo, el DPD. Y nunca he leído que la RAE haya desautorizado estas normas.

Tú puedes decir que te remites a la RAE y a nadie más. De acuerdo, es tu postura personal. Yo te puedo decir que si la RAE está en desacuerdo con el PDP, debería desautorizarlo. No darle cabida en su sitio.

Si la RAE cree que aceptando las normas ortográficas del DPD está siendo abierta y democrática, se equivoca. Está sembrando confusión. 
Una cosa es aceptar diversidad de léxico (por ejemplo, _escaparate_ en España, _vidriera_ en Argentina). Y otra es aceptar diversidad de normas ortográficas.


----------

